# trying to remove adhesive under vinyl roof



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Guys,
I've already taken the vinyl roof off the car, now I'm trying to 
get the adhesive off. I've tried sanding it with a d.a., but it takes forever.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Chemicals? Citrus waterbased. Try some adhesive remover for flooring. Do small areas let it sit and soften then putty knife it off rinse then sand.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, it takes forever. Welcome to the club 

Be careful about going crazy with chemicals --- remember that whatever you put on also has to come completely off, otherwise you could be in for a nasty surprise later when a miniscule drop of it that was hiding in some corner of a body seam bubbles up through your new paint job and ruins it....

Bear


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

aircraft stripper- available at auto zone, napa, pep boys etc- this takes everything off of anything- do not put it in the wrong place will remove paint,primer, everything but the metal


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

A local resto shop owner told me a trick to take it off, summer sunlight. The glue is sensitive to uv rays and heat. I took the vinyl top off, left the car in the summer sun for about a week. Then it crumbled off. I know this is the wrong time off year to do it, but I wonder if a uv lamp will do the job.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

3M adhesive remover


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried a hair drier to soften it?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

pontiac said:


> 3M adhesive remover


You beat me to it......


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Guys,
thanks for all the ideas. I am having luck with the d.a. I borrowed from a friend. It's pretty heavy duty, I have to be careful not to generate heat with it.
I will still try some of the above ideas. As good as the d.a. is, it still takes quite a bit of time. I guess there aren't any shortcuts.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wear a mask, don't breath that crap. :cheers


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

I did, Alky, I always do.
Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe if you go to a company that sells stickers/decals for on your car.
They have residu remover (to remove everything before putting on the decals)
That stuff worked for me,it's safe for your paint.
Just spray on, wait a few minutes and remove with a plastic scraper.
It's citrus based to but it's a smelly job.

Option 2 is a caramel disc to remove adhesive, that also works very well but i takes very long.








It took me a combination of both to get mine off!
Good luck!


----------

